# Deer antler tips



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Got myself a lathe its all over now. Im hooked. Anyway I am gonna spin some pens using a rack I got from my buddy. Do any of you guys have some advice? Heard you are supposed to soak em first? How bout finishing?


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

You're doomed. It only starts with pens. 

I have no idea how to turn antlers since I've never done it. Heard it stinks. Literally stinks, as in smells bad. I'd assume you need some pretty sharp tools so the bone doesn't splinter.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh no, now you'll never have any more sweet pen blanks for sale!!!!


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

No soaking needed. Treat them just like a very hard wood on turning them....They will dull your tools quickly and build up some residue on the tips of the tools. Keep them sharp and clean and you will be doing great. The two big things are 1) sanding them...i use MM to 12000 grit. Help when finishing them. CA works great..No finish gives a texture i like but they are hard to keep clean. and 2) the smell. Antler turning stinks. Burning toenails is about the same smell. I have a fan blowing across to keep it out of my faceshield but still a strong smell.

Goodluck with them. The pens look great when finished.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Antler turns as well as polyresin, I finish mine of same way I do wood, with CA. It needs sealing to prevent it from breaking down from handling.
It DOES stink when you cut it. Makes you think a deer came in and peed on your bandsaw. Keep a window fan going!


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Since deer antler is not strait and square like regular blanks, it makes a it a pain to drill. I find that it you sand one edge flat, then you could sand the opposite edge. I have also found that using cardboard folding in numerous ways and placed in the low spots to help distribute the pressure in the vice. Hope this helps
David.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks all. @ bass...No I will still do blanks. My plan is to sell half of what I get to pay for some pen kits. Work has been busy so I havent done much sawing. BTW...I have some hickory burl blanks I have been wanting to send you. They didn't dry well (curled up kinda bad. I have learned to dry them better.) But I think some are usable. Id like to pass a few out rather than throwing them away. PM your address again if your interested.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Free of charge of course. Heres a pic before they curled


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's one that didnt curl too much


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my they are awesome...do you cast? You could use them maybe for that.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

This is fabulous -- and a great choice of hardware for the wood :thumbsup:

I sent you a PM ...




PSDkevin said:


> Here's one that didnt curl too much
> 
> View attachment 48217


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, those are way cool!! I'll gladly take some. I can even use the curled ones as long as they will be half way straight when chopped in half. I make lots of pens and keychains and other things that only require a 2 1/2" blank. PM coming!!!


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I finally got around to spinning a pen with some antler. Turned pretty easy actually. The smell wasn't too bad except on the band saw. Peew! I tried to drill close to one side to save some of the outside of the antler but it still turned away.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I want to give this a try. I'll have to hit up some folks I know or wait until spring when there are sheds to be found. I'm not about to take anyone off my wall to carve into a pen, lol.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks nice...Good job. I enjoy turning antler, feels more 'stable' to me...not the right word but i cant think of another way to put it.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

PSDkevin said:


> I finally got around to spinning a pen with some antler. Turned pretty easy actually. The smell wasn't too bad except on the band saw. Peew! I tried to drill close to one side to save some of the outside of the antler but it still turned away.
> 
> View attachment 49137


That looks very cool!! Dang it I need to turn some antler.



Horatio said:


> I want to give this a try. I'll have to hit up some folks I know or wait until spring when there are sheds to be found. I'm not about to take anyone off my wall to carve into a pen, lol.


 I have the same problem, all the antlers I have around are from my personal kills and I wont cut them up. I need to go shed hunting next year!!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

The antler tips can be used too if you are making a slim or anything else with a pressed in finial. I mounted mine in a jacobs chuck after wrapping it in tape to prevent scarring it up. I picked a section about the right finish diameter and started my tenon at that point and turned it down to fit.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a good tip on drilling antlers. 



 I just made 4 pen using this method.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

That's brilliant! Just used this method for a twisted wooden blank. Awesome.


----------

